
Ask HN: What's your homescreen look like? - brownknight
It&#x27;s a new year and I&#x27;m looking to clean up my phone. What&#x27;s your homescreen look like?
======
supercobra
Minimalist.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8ntver3t85f3rv/Screenshot_2019010...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8ntver3t85f3rv/Screenshot_20190105-141933.png?dl=0)

------
akulbe
Android:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e90r0dqc55yfikg/android_homescreen...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e90r0dqc55yfikg/android_homescreen.png?dl=0)

iOS:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ih5hxvpx41ggv3w/ios.jpeg?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ih5hxvpx41ggv3w/ios.jpeg?dl=0)

------
cimmanom
Eight most frequently-used apps (other than the ones in the tray) at the top
for quick access. About 50 other apps that are either frequently used or I
want to be able to locate quickly in folders underneath to make them easy to
find. Stuff I don’t want to be constantly tempted by (games, social media) out
of sight in other folders on subsequent screens.

------
snazz
I use the KISS Launcher on Android, which is pretty minimalistic. You can see
some screenshots (which are much prettier than what my phone looks like) on
their GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/Neamar/KISS#previews](https://github.com/Neamar/KISS#previews)

------
slovette
Organized and tidy. :)

[https://imgur.com/gallery/Kg1PIjW](https://imgur.com/gallery/Kg1PIjW)

------
miguelrochefort
[https://imgur.com/a/6BYUDY0](https://imgur.com/a/6BYUDY0)

------
axelrosen
Chrome, Gmail, Phone and Telegram in my bottom drawer. That's it.

------
kspy
iOS [https://i.imgur.com/ecwAIis.png](https://i.imgur.com/ecwAIis.png)

